# New Puppy - advice please



## jogary (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. This is my first post. We really wanted a cockapoo for ages and have finally taken the plunge. We have reserved a puppy who is a golden/apricot and a show cocker mum (red) crossed with an apricot, miniature poodle (so F1) I am posting a picture because she looks a little different from a lot of other puppies (although I know they are all different) If anyone had a similar puppy, can they direct me to a photo of their dog now so we can see how she may look. She seems to be quite curly. Also, she seems to have inherited her mums cocker ears. Will her ears keep growing or is it just the hair that grows now?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwww she's cute. Curly is good - less likely to shed. Remy was very curly compared to her litter mates but by 3 months they all looked quite similar.

This is my girl who comes from a show/working mum









This is one of her litter mates who has much more of the show cocker look like yours and in fact looks a lot like your puppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome! Awww your puppy is cute  I don't think she looks that different from most pups tbh, her ears are just slightly longer which she will have inherited from the show cocker so I wouldn't worry  Also like Mandy has said the curlier coat is better as it tends to not shed as much  Do you have a name for her yet? & when will she be coming home?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahhh
she's such a cutie 
if u have a scroll through the gallery theres loads of pics for u to do a comparison ..
they all change as they grow 
also have a look on 
WWW.mydogslife.co.UK
jojo has kindly put pics up of different cockapoo coat colours .... 
send us some more pics please xx 
marzy 
xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She looks perfect to me ,they change so much as they grow please look at my other posts to see how Buddys changed.


----------

